# June 2010 Photo Contest - Comments Thread



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Just adding a place for comments on this month's contest. Good luck everyone.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Started out the thread because the Karlo's relatives all seem to have such great tongues!!! His is special because of his dimple....a puppy tooth must have pierced it and the dent never went away. The shot of Karlo was taken on his 6 month birthday. He didn't grow into his tongue!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Even though I have millions of photos I have yet to WIN a monthly contest 

But I always said IF I won and got to select the next month's theme it would be about TONGUES ...so I guess I'm happy to see the theme even though I didn't choose it! :silly:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Lovin' all the pictures this month :thumbup: 

BUT everyone needs to read the rules of the contest. Seems many are having a little trouble with rule #5. Especially with attaching a photo. Here's a suggestion, if you are attaching a photo instead of posting the photo use 3 dots (...). Thanks! Also, only 1 (one) photo is allowed per member, per contest.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Thought I would share the pic of our buddy Thor in the river, he would stick his whole head under water, ears and all and spend about 30 seconds searching for rocks. It was quite the sight!

Rest in peace buddy - hope there are fun creeks in heaven - see you there!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Vinnie said:


> ...
> Especially with attaching a photo. Here's a suggestion, if you are attaching a photo instead of posting the photo use 3 dots (...).
> ...


Vinnie I'm embarrassed :blush: to admit that my ignorance is showing. What's the difference between attaching a photo using three dots versus posting the photo? Sorry, but I'm cluelesss!!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella is WATCHING the yard/house from the very top step were it conects to the stairs the gate is open and she thinks its her Duty to make sure no one comes up the steps LOL. I love how nobel she looks doing it its her favorit job. She'd sleep there at night if I did not bring her in to go to bed. HAHA she only thinks she's a gaurd dog she's really jus a big coward.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

great pictures so far everyone


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

arycrest said:


> Vinnie I'm embarrassed :blush: to admit that my ignorance is showing. What's the difference between attaching a photo using three dots versus posting the photo? Sorry, but I'm cluelesss!!!


 
You can post a photo directly in your post or you can attach the photo to your post. If you look at the entries in this months contest you will see examples of both. 

Problem is that when someone attaches a photo they still have to post text of at least 3 characters. Soooo, people are adding comments to their posts. I'm suggesting to just use 3 dots instead. (or 3 x’s or something like that.)


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

This month's theme is producing some great pictures. I have no idea how I'm going to pick only one as being the best.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Vinnie said:


> You can post a photo directly in your post or you can attach the photo to your post. If you look at the entries in this months contest you will see examples of both.
> 
> Problem is that when someone attaches a photo they still have to post text of at least 3 characters. Soooo, people are adding comments to their posts. I'm suggesting to just use 3 dots instead. (or 3 x’s or something like that.)


THANKS ... gotcha and understand!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Did you guys see that the past 3 monthly winners are now being featured on the Home page? Thanks MRL and shepherds for staying on that and working it out for the members!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Vinnie said:


> Did you guys see that the past 3 monthly winners are now being featured on the Home page? Thanks MRL and shepherds for staying on that and working it out for the members!!!!


 
EXCITEMENT! Winner gets to be on the Home Page for the next THREE months!!

German Shepherds : German Shepherd Dog Forums has the last 3 winners...

:wild:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

In the one I posted Tanner looks like he is about to bite Molly's butt.lol


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: to arycrest on this month's win! I love that tongue btw. 

And just incase no one noticed, the monthly winner is now featured on the Home page of this forum for a few months. You can check out the winning pictures and comment/congratulate the winner right there if you like.


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats to Arycrest...that is one awesome tongue!!!!


----------

